# Omaha Baby!!



## Spammage

My Red Raiders took down a scrappy Duke squad to advance. I'm watching those Hogs attempt to be the 7th in. Any other college baseball fans here?


----------



## Miller_Low_Life

Not really but I do live in Omaha and enjoy following the CWS while it's here. I might have to pull for Washington.


----------



## Sam23

I root for Texas!


----------



## TulsaFan

I root for the Hogs in baseball. Title IX killed a pretty good Tulsa baseball program. Besides...I graduated from both schools!


----------



## TigerinFL

don't look now but the Gators just punched their ticket to defend their title


----------



## Ware

TulsaFan said:


> I root for the Hogs in baseball...


Omahogs! :thumbup:


----------



## Ral1121

I follow college more than I do mlb. My team Texas A&M struggled this year though.


----------



## Spammage

TigerinFL said:


> don't look now but the Gators just punched their ticket to defend their title


I'm hoping that Tech has something to say about that. :thumbup:


----------



## trc

@Spammage

*********!


----------



## coreymays22

Mississippi State Bulldogs!!!! Most interesting route to the CWS for sure


----------



## Spammage

coreymays22 said:


> Mississippi State Bulldogs!!!! Most interesting route to the CWS for sure


I thought they were done when OU hung 20 on them in the first game of the regional.


----------



## coreymays22

Spammage said:


> coreymays22 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Mississippi State Bulldogs!!!! Most interesting route to the CWS for sure
> 
> 
> 
> I thought they were done when OU hung 20 on them in the first game of the regional.
Click to expand...

Me too... Baseball is a crazy game.


----------



## dfw_pilot

I had hopes this thread was announcing that Peyton was coming out of retirement.


----------



## Miller_Low_Life

dfw_pilot said:


> I had hopes this thread was announcing that Peyton was coming out of retirement.


Please don't wish that upon him. I don't think he can take another hit.


----------



## Ware

This had to be the highlight of day 1:

https://youtu.be/jG82CbeBNNE

​
Looking forward to a couple good games today...

​


----------



## TulsaFan

Timely hit just now!


----------



## TigerinFL

well Texas didn't show up in game 1. Arkansas smoked them


----------



## Spammage

#TastesLikeChicken


----------



## TigerinFL

Gators looked awful. I think they are relying on their long ball way too much and their defense is just a flat mystery. Give credit for TT for grinding it out in the middle of the game and then it all broke loose. They can definitely score some runs. I think they said they average 8 runs per game.


----------



## Spammage

@TigerinFL Singer is great, albeit a little fast in my opinion. I think he got a little tired in Warren's 14 pitch at-bat as a result. The hits started flowing after that.

That was a wild game though, and with two balks called that I couldn't see anything on. The announcers were even confused about those calls, and it seemed like the runners on 2nd were convincing the 2nd base umpire to make the calls. I'm hoping we don't have to see the Gators again.


----------



## Spammage

@TigerinFL congrats on the win. I was pulling for you guys to send the Whorns packing.


----------



## TigerinFL

well the bats came alive today and the starting pitcher was on fire. I think he had 14k's or something like that.

i sure hate all these weather delays they are having up there in omaha. i really wanted to see TT vs ARKY tonight


----------



## Spammage

Me too, but now I have a good excuse to work from home tomorrow. :thumbup:


----------



## Ware

Still waiting...


----------



## TigerinFL

someone quit washing their car up there for pete's sake


----------



## Miller_Low_Life

Guys! All this rain has made my yard super green. I don't even care that games are getting delayed. It's helping our city right now. Our restaurants are flooded with people.


----------



## Ware




----------



## Spammage

That was a tough watch. Tech has gone quiet with the bats a few times this year, but they usually bounce back strong.


----------



## TigerinFL

TT bats went MIA today. It isn't fun being 1-1 because the pressure is on.

should be a good game tomorrow night against the Gators.


----------



## Ware

The Oregon State v. North Carolina elimination game just got exciting in the top of the 8th...


----------



## coreymays22

I was rooting hard for North Carolina. Now the Bulldogs have to play Oregon State. I don't like the match up at all, but I have said that a lot this post season.


----------



## TigerinFL

i think MS State will cruise past the Beavers with little to no problem.


----------



## Ware

I was juuuuust about to turn off the Florida/Tech game... :shock:


----------



## TigerinFL

Ware said:


> I was juuuuust about to turn off the Florida/Tech game... :shock:


just when you think it might be over ..... geeeeeeesh .... that was almost ugly


----------



## Ware

Has anyone else noticed how dysfunctional the ESPN booth guys have been this week?


----------



## TigerinFL

lifetime of bacon? ... i had to google


----------



## TigerinFL

my lord what a long game. now it's Gators vs Piggies. Betting Arkansas is ready to play.

TT will be back next year I believe.


----------



## Spammage

Oh that was frustrating. Bases left loaded 3 times, all the while giving the Gators several runs on mistakes. Arky and Flo should be a good match up.


----------



## Ware




----------



## TulsaFan

Sweet!


----------



## TigerinFL

Hogs are the hottest team playing right now. Congrats on making it to the finals.


----------



## Ware

Glad we don't have to play again tomorrow - this is best-case scenario for the Razorback pitching rotation. :thumbup:


----------



## Sam23

I would not mind seeing the Hogs take it all!


----------



## Ware

Sam23 said:


> I would not mind seeing the Hogs take it all!


You and me both. :lol:


----------



## Ware

Well, I guess we wait until tomorrow - I'm sure Oregon State didn't mind the extra day of rest. :bandit:


----------



## Ware

It's getting real around here...

https://www.facebook.com/172222586146172/posts/1719854218049660/


----------



## TulsaFan

Ware said:


> It's getting real around here...
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/172222586146172/posts/1719854218049660/


Pretty funny! I will let the wife know she grew up on OmaHog Lake as of now.


----------



## Miller_Low_Life

I'm really thankful for all this rain we've had. My yard has never been so green this late in June.


----------



## Sam23

When and what time is Game Time?


----------



## Ware

Sam23 said:


> When and what time is Game Time?


----------



## Spammage

I'm pulling for the former SWC hogs, but the beavers will be a tough out.


----------



## Harts

I'm Canadian. Figured out how to make a Canadian postal code work as a zip code so I can subscribe to Sling TV and watch college baseball.

My ultimate bucket list item is to take my kids to Omaha one year.


----------



## Miller_Low_Life

Harts said:


> I'm Canadian. Figured out how to make a Canadian postal code work as a zip code so I can subscribe to Sling TV and watch college baseball.
> 
> My ultimate bucket list item is to take my kids to Omaha one year.


I lived here my whole life and not once heard Omaha being on a bucket list. I could cry.


----------



## Ware

Miller_Low_Life said:


> I lived here my whole life and not once heard Omaha being on a bucket list. I could cry.


There is no place I would rather be at this moment. :bandit:


----------



## TigerinFL

one down and one to go


----------



## DJLCN

WPS!


----------



## Harts

I'm pulling for yours Hogs @Ware! Pac12 is nothing compared to the SEC.


----------



## Darrell

WPS! from a Hotty Toddy Rebel!


----------



## Sam23

Okay I am not keen on acronyms, what is "WPS"?


----------



## Ware

Sam23 said:


> Okay I am not keen on acronyms, what is "WPS"?


Woo Pig Soooie! You'll definitely be able to hear the the hog call in the background of the live broadcast tonight. :thumbup:


----------



## Sam23

I wondered what the Heck that was they were doing!


----------



## TigerinFL

the eye candy there tonight is amazing


----------



## Miller_Low_Life

Unbelievable. They just blew this series.


----------



## g-man

^ not the series but game


----------



## TigerinFL

welp i can't believe that a pop up foul ball cost the Hogs their chance to clinch


----------



## Darrell

Dangit


----------



## TulsaFan

I am heart broken over that pop fly...Way to charge in and do nothing!!! :evil:


----------



## TigerinFL

wondering if @Ware wandered off to Artist Point after last nights game?


----------



## Ware

TigerinFL said:


> wondering if Ware wandered off to Artist Point after last nights game?


Ugh, it just made me sick to watch that. The game starts at 5:30CT on ESPN2 today. I'm going to try to get a mow in before it starts. I'm not sure which will be more miserable...








For those wondering (or wandering) Artist Point is about 20 miles from my house. :thumbup:


----------



## TigerinFL

Ware said:


> TigerinFL said:
> 
> 
> 
> wondering if Ware wandered off to Artist Point after last nights game?
> 
> 
> 
> Ugh, it just made me sick to watch that. The game starts at 5:30CT on ESPN2 today. I'm going to try to get a mow in before it starts. I'm not sure which will be more miserable...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For those wondering (or wandering) Artist Point is about 20 miles from my house. :thumbup:
Click to expand...

that was sickening and heat breaking for sure. hopefully tonight they can pull it together and get the wind back in the sails.


----------



## Miller_Low_Life

Sorry Ware. You could just see it on their faces last night. Even before the took the lead.


----------



## TigerinFL

overall I'd say it was a great college world series and that is coming from someone who struggles to sit thru 3 innings of a baseball game.

you got to hand it to the Beavers for hanging in there and that freshman pitching tonight was amazing. Razorbacks will be back in Omaha pretty soon I do believe.


----------



## Spammage

Tough to lose when you are that close, but hard to argue that Oregon St didn't deserve the title. Lost game 1 in Omaha and had to win 4 straight to advance, then lost game 1 against Arky and had to beat a great team twice. The game 2 loss by Arkansas reminds me of the game 6 loss by my beloved Rangers in 2011. Cruz misplayed a fly ball that would have clinched the title and a demoralized team showed up for game 7 and got smoked.


----------



## Ware

That Oregon State freshman pitcher (Abel) put on an unbelievable performance last night. Arkansas had not been shut out all season.









Rock City Outfitters


----------



## Ware

Anybody else following some Super Regional action this weekend? The Hogs are hosting NC State.


----------



## TulsaFan

Ware said:


> Anybody else following some Super Regional action this weekend? The Hogs are hosting NC State.


Looks like I will be adding back ESPN to SlingTV for the remaining part of this month.


----------



## Tmank87

I'll be watching Vitello take my Vols to Omaha!


----------



## Tmank87

Man, @Ware, can't believe the Omahogs are staying home. Think DVH should have started Kopps or planned to go to him around the 4th?


----------



## Ware

Tmank87 said:


> Man, @Ware, can't believe the Omahogs are staying home. Think DVH should have started Kopps or planned to go to him around the 4th?


It was devastating to watch it end that way after the dominating season they put together and entering the tournament as the No. 1 national seed.

I read an ESPN article last night when I got home that said, *"This marks the 21st straight NCAA tournament that the No. 1 seed will not win the national title. It's the eighth time since the tournament went to its current format in 1999 that the top seed hasn't made it to the CWS."* That sort of puts it into perspective how difficult it is. I think it's all about peaking at the right time, and we weren't able to do that.

Hindsight is 20/20 on Kopps. I don't disagree with DVH's decision to start him, but I was a little surprised to see him return to the mound in the 8th, and even more surprised to see him start the 9th. I think he threw like 139 pitches between Saturday and Sunday, and I think the NC State batters got too comfortable with him. Also, scoring runs solves a lot of problems, and at the end of the day 2 runs just wasn't enough to win game 3 of this super regional.

All that said, we're spoiled with an excellent baseball program and this was unquestionably a good team.


----------



## Tmank87

Ware said:


> Tmank87 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Man, @Ware, can't believe the Omahogs are staying home. Think DVH should have started Kopps or planned to go to him around the 4th?
> 
> 
> 
> It was devastating to watch it end that way after the dominating season they put together and entering the tournament as the No. 1 national seed.
> 
> I read an ESPN article last night when I got home that said, *"This marks the 21st straight NCAA tournament that the No. 1 seed will not win the national title. It's the eighth time since the tournament went to its current format in 1999 that the top seed hasn't made it to the CWS."* That sort of puts it into perspective how difficult it is. I think it's all about peaking at the right time, and we weren't able to do that.
> 
> Hindsight is 20/20 on Kopps. I don't disagree with DVH's decision to start him, but I was a little surprised to see him return to the mound in the 8th, and even more surprised to see him start the 9th. I think he threw like 139 pitches between Saturday and Sunday, and I think the NC State batters got too comfortable with him. Also, scoring runs solves a lot of problems, and at the end of the day 2 runs just wasn't enough to win game 3 of this super regional.
> 
> All that said, we're spoiled with an excellent baseball program and this was unquestionably a good team.
Click to expand...

I thought you might have been there. Definitely a great season. Pretty unbelievable stat on the 1 seed; anything can happen in baseball. Dominate pitching and catching fire at the right time is key. I think Vandy with their pitching is the team to beat.

Kopps is flat out dominate though I was shocked when he went out there in the 9th.

Have you been to Omaha before? Would love to make the trip out there for the CWS at some point.


----------



## Ware

Got my TV hung on the patio in time to catch the end of this Arizona vs. Vandy game. Still tied at 6 in the bottom of the 12th.


----------



## g-man

Germany beating Portugal was awesome.


----------



## Ware

There have been some really good baseball games. Mississippi State just tied it up with Texas in the bottom of the 8th.


----------



## Ware

Congrats to all the Mississippi State fans. :thumbup:


----------



## Spammage

Ware said:


> Congrats to all the Mississippi State fans. :thumbup:


#HailState


----------



## Pharmower

#HailState. Exciting times in Starkvegas. Aka: God's country!


----------

